# Błaszczykowski alla Fiorentina, è fatta.



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto affermato dalla squadra mercato di SkySport la Fiorentina ha appena chiuso per Kuba Błaszczykowski. Il centrocampista polacco andrà a sostituire Joaquin, destinato al Betis.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Però...


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Gran colpo dei viola


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2015)




----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

E' pazzesco, persino la Florentia Viola conosce più giocatori di Marmotta.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

L'ho perso di vista nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Bel colpo.

PS esisterà qualcuno sulla faccia della terra in grado di scrivere questo nome senza copiancollarlo da google??!


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'ho perso di vista nell'ultimo anno.



Ha avuto un bruttissimo infortunio nella stagione precedente, diciamo che ha passato un anno di transizione.



Admin ha scritto:


> PS esisterà qualcuno sulla faccia della terra in grado di scrivere questo nome senza copiancollarlo da google??!



Forse è per questo che ne Galliani ne Marotta riescono ad inserirlo nel loro database


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bel colpo.
> 
> PS esisterà qualcuno sulla faccia della terra in grado di scrivere questo nome senza copiancollarlo da google??!



Anche lui usa google per scrivere il suo nome


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bel colpo.
> 
> PS esisterà qualcuno sulla faccia della terra in grado di scrivere questo nome senza copiancollarlo da google??!


 chissà cosa avrebbe detto Berlusconi se fosse venuto al Milan. Dopo le insormontabili difficoltà nel pronunciare Bacca


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Bel colpo, ma certo non è lui che li farà competitivi, per i primi 3 posti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Bah! Colpaccio, Kuba-Ilicic-Bernardeschi dietro la prima punta non è niente male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Forte


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bah! Colpaccio, Kuba-Ilicic-Bernardeschi dietro la prima punta non è niente male.



Ma la difesa loro , fa abbastanza pietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma la difesa loro , fa abbastanza pietà.


Appunto per questo non andranno da nessuna parte.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2015)

Era devastante prima dell'infortunio, ora non so, ma sicuramente un giocatore importante


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo non andranno da nessuna parte.



Sono come il Napoli, dal centrocampo in su , buoni/ottimi, ma in difesa da


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2015)

Esterno fortissimo


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo colpo per i viola, perfetto poi per il calcio di Sousa.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

Caratteristiche diverse da Joaquin, ma è un gran giocatore. Certo viene da un anno e mezzo difficilissimo, altrimenti probabilmente non sarebbe mai finito alla Fiorentina.


----------



## vota DC (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato dalla squadra mercato di SkySport la Fiorentina ha appena chiuso per Kuba Błaszczykowski. Il centrocampista polacco andrà a sostituire Joaquin, destinato al Betis.



Ma non è il protagonista di Wolfenstein?


----------

